# Utah vs ND



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Do the Utes bounce back from getting crushed last week or do the Irish give them more than they bargained for and get a win in front of Touchdown Jesus? 

I think Notre Dame makes it a lot closer than expected but Utah still winds up coming away with a win. (I think it'll be similar to the Pitt game).


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree... Utes by 6.... Looking forward to watching this one!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I think the Utes win by 2 touchdowns, but I think ND makes it tough on them.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I think(and sorry to say this but) Utah will lose. Not by much but I think TCU really showed the Utes who they are. I hope they win but I have a feeling that it will be a close loss.
28-24 ND.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> I think(and sorry to say this but) Utah will lose. Not by much but I think TCU really showed the Utes who they are. I hope they win but I have a feeling that it will be a close loss.
> 28-24 ND.


Nothing to be sorry about, they really looked bad last week. At this point I wouldn't be too surprised if they did lose.  Saying that I still think they are plenty talented and were just found to be over rated at the time. They should come out with a chip on their shoulder to prove to the country that last weeks Utes team is not the real Utes team.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

2 straight is gonna be rough.......


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> 2 straight is gonna be rough.......


You are always full of optimism and ****! :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Utes by 20+, they are going to be very fired up and young ND QB going to get his jersey very dirty.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

For the first time, RR is going to be wrong. They're getting messed up.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

The only thing I have to say is I wouldn't be surprised if BYU beats Utah by 20 points. The Utes look horrendous and BYU is firing on all cylinders right now. TCU beat the will right out of them, they look like a totally different team. No excuses, the Utes look bad. They should drop out of the top 25 after this week. Go TCU.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

How the 'mighty' have fallen.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Since reaching #5 the Utes have been outscored 75-10 in the last two games. Has there ever been a #5 ranked team fall so fast and so sudden? Perhaps a better question would be has there ever been a #5 ranked team that was so egregiously overrated? SDSU is giving TCU a pretty good challenge in Fort Worth. I fully expect them to beat the Utes next week in San Diego, and Utah will be entering Rivalry week on a 3 game losing streak.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I hope these last two games have been wake call for Utah. I think these two losses will put some fire under them and they will be able to win their next two games. Next year in the Pac 12 will show what the team is really made of.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I can honestly never say that I have watched a football game and not rooted for either team. My Irish needed that win more to get bowl eligible and the utes are playing in a 2nd tier bowl no matter how they finish the season out. Wow they were either really overrated or TCU to the will to win out of them. They made the Irish look like that had defense and believe me they don't otherwise they would be the two loss team in the top 25. That game with BYU suddenly looks very interesting!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

mm73 said:


> Has there ever been a #5 ranked team fall so fast and so sudden? Perhaps a better question would be has there ever been a #5 ranked team that was so egregiously overrated?


My what short memories the Y fans have.... try any of the times the Cougs were ranked in the preseason top 10 this decade.... they took one or two losses and dropped like a rock so despite the reality checks the Utes team this year has been given, no, they are not alone in failure in this or any other season. "Quest for perfection" anyone? :roll: Not to mention.... TCU got the Cougs first and just as badly.... so there is no room for any Cougar fan to crow very loudly. 8) Try getting a good ranking and holding onto it past September before you go getting too rough on the Utes about their two losses.

I certainly didn't expect a beatdown of that sort but congrats to Orvis and his Irish. They certainly showed up for that game and were ready to take advantage of Utah miscues.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> For the first time, RR is going to be wrong. They're getting messed up.


Not the first or the last.... they really got hammered today. Felt bad for my friends that were at the game... not only did Utah get their butts kicked, it was raining and crappy weather. At least I was at a nice warm bar enjoying a cold pitcher of beer.....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I must guess that the Utes will fall from the rankings tomorrow. Makes the game on the 27th look like a real game now. I would have to say that it is looking pretty even now; looked like a 20+ spread 8 days ago.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree Huge... it should be pretty worrisome for the Ute fans (I guess throw me in there too) that BYU is starting to peak when Utah apparently is having a meltdown. Its definitely taking on the appearance of a "make or break our season" game again.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm not really suprised by any of this. It is COLLEGE football. If ute fans feel alone, comiserate with the folks in Alabama, or Oklahoma, or any other of the MANY good teams who have been picked off a couple of times this year. I actually love it when college football has years like this when no team is exempt, like Oregon and TCU both scraping by yesterday. Boise would be in the same boat if they ever played a team that belonged in division 1 football.-------SS


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Utes were over rated, they have fallen. But like SS said there is many teams that fall into this category. Man they could end up 0-4 or 1-3 in the last four if they are not careful. OUCH


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> mm73 said:
> 
> 
> > Has there ever been a #5 ranked team fall so fast and so sudden? Perhaps a better question would be has there ever been a #5 ranked team that was so egregiously overrated?
> ...


Atta boy Riley! Layin' the SMACKDOWN! Seriously though, NO room whatsoever for Y fans to talk trash. The U still has a better record, and is still ranked (#25 in the Coaches Poll today). Save your jawing for the 28th, if you are so lucky.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, the utes had a tough one in South Bend. I certainly didn't see that one coming. 
Know that while I am a ute hater, I have always respected Coach Whitt - he runs a great program and there are some things in the past that have proven him a great coach, that are problematic this year. In the past 5 years, his players have been VERY disciplined and deliberate, and make very few mental mistakes, which has led to their success. This year, they seem to be making a lot of mental errors - 10 penalties in the first half? (granted, they got homered, but 5 off-sides/encroachment? WR lining up off sides? 12-players on the field? These same breakdowns hit the utes in the Pitt game - I figured first game gitters. It is VERY uncharacteristic of a Coach Whitt team to make those same mistakes 10 games into the season. Anyone know what's up?

So, even though my cougs are having a rough year, all of utefan's talk of BCS Championship game 10 days ago makes me smile at the 75-10 outscoring. So to honor the Notre Dame Game, I couldn't resist a few motivationals.
[attachment=0:2v4er8jx]UtahSacked.jpg[/attachment:2v4er8jx]

[attachment=1:2v4er8jx]UtahRespect.jpg[/attachment:2v4er8jx]

[attachment=2:2v4er8jx]UtahBohica.jpg[/attachment:2v4er8jx]


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great work Gary.... nothing wrong with poking a little fun but when you start questioning rankings and success this decade, well, the Utes and TCU is where the conference pride is at. BYU has yet to show up and really make any noise..... I think the most notable thing they've done this decade is decide to go play in their own sandbox.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Boise would be in the same boat if they ever played a team that belonged in division 1 football.-------SS


 :lol: I have a buddy here at work that is a HUGE BSU fan and he was talking today about how they beat up on Idaho. I told him... UMMM YEAH, THEY"RE IDAHO!!! :lol: He kept bringing up that he was impressed that Idaho didn't quit and all this stuff. I was like, look dude, you're going to come up with whatever you can to make BSU look good or make the other teams sound tough because you're a BSU fan... but it was a cupcake game, regardless of who they play in the WAC, other than Nevada and even they aren't playing great right now. I wish the same Nevada team that played BYU and Cal early on would show up and smack BSU right in the mouth. Man, these little guys HATE IT when you don't jump on the bandwagon. Cracks me up.... :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is my ultimate scenario. BSU gets rick rolled by USU at the end of the season, that won't happen, but it would be awesome. Also if USU beats Idaho this week which is doable, if they beat Boise that would make them bowl eligible. Hey I can dream can't I, haha.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope that works out for you Jahan. I really do.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Here is my ultimate scenario. BSU gets rick rolled by USU at the end of the season, that won't happen, but it would be awesome. Also if USU beats Idaho this week which is doable, if they beat Boise that would make them bowl eligible. Hey I can dream can't I, haha.


Hey ND had to beat 2 of the three Utah, Army, of USC to get bowl eligible I thought they had no shot. Dream big!


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Chaser said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > mm73 said:
> ...


I agree, Cougar fans have no room to talk trash this year, and I was not really trying to, but Ute fans are the ones who have been insufferably arrogant for the last 6 months since the PAC-10 invitation, and have earned this karma with all their chest pounding, just like BYU fans did in 2008. I hope SDSU takes them down one more notch leading up to the rivalry game. They looked really good against TCU, in Forth Worth no less, and I think they are going to give Utah everything they have got to compensate for the 3 narrow losses they have received this year.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

mm73 said:


> but Ute fans are the ones who have been insufferably arrogant for the last 6 months since the PAC-10 invitation, and have earned this karma with all their chest pounding, just like BYU fans did in 2008.


I'll buy this for a bag of corn chips and a topless fan in the North end zone... :lol: Thats the ONLY reason I've been kinda pullin for AF and TCU. I despise Notre Dame (must be a church school thing) so I wanted Utah to win that one but it is what it is. Utah fans (especially my Ute fan for life buddies) were way too ****y given who they had played till now. I hope they win out, but won't be really surprised if their last two games are very competitive.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So at what point does Whitt realize that Wynn doesn't win against quality opponents, and put T-Kaine in the game?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I would be very surprised if Whit put Cain in and here is my reasoning. What is the point? Cain is a Senior and has two games left and Wynn is supposedly the future. By putting Cain in you have destroyed any little bit of confidence that he has left. Now saying that I think Wynn needs a wake up call, he has been playing like crap. Maybe this talk in the media about a possible quarterback change will be enough to put some fire back under his rear end.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

So what does Utah do with all the preordered and produced BCS Buster T-shirts and hats?
What about the bumper stickers that say: "AND YOU THOUGHT THE ALABAMA GAME WAS A FLUKE!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

In case you have forgot they have busted the BCS twice, so they are still relevant, LOL. I would hope they didn't pre-order them, I remember how that turned out with the "Quest for Perfection"! Bumper stickers are gay.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

At least its all in fun right?

I wonder how many Utes got drunk and shot pistols into the ground after the ND loss? LOL


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I know I did. :mrgreen:  :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I just sprinted naked through my neighborhood, stubbed my toe on the fat chick next door and ran my bald head through the rose bush in the front yard.... nah, just kidding. None of that craziness where I was at, although I was at the bar. I went and watched Mega Mind with my buddies and their girlfriends/wives where my buddy Ben and I fell asleep during the movie and the wives never found out. SCORE!!! LOL.


----------

